

What do you think of this idea? - myoung8
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/660365/could_cyberspace_kill_the_hollywood.html

======
dfens
I'm not a game theorist, but wouldn't people just game SpecArena the same way
spammers game digg and reddit now? By 'game' I mean automatically rate the
competition with low scores and have voting-gangs/bots give their own
submissions high scores.

Except it would probably be worse because there would be more at stake.

------
myoung8
I've often thought about applying a similar model to the book publishing
industry.

Technologically, this is fairly simple. The hard part is getting people to use
it.

------
mixmax
I actually like it a lot.

I had a little to do with movies (a friend of mine was nominated for an Oscar
two years ago and we had some discussions about starting a company together in
the film biz) and my (limited) experience would suggest that you would run
into the following problems:

\- They are a dead conservative bunch. It is hard to convince them to try
something new.

\- There's a lot of politics and who-knows-who that you would have to overcome

\- Instead of having just a few people read through a script maybe it should
be free for all to read through and rate. That way you will have a good
selling point to Hollywood - "hey - 500.000 people read this script and rated
it, they will all go see the movie when it comes out. And bring their friends
and family!"

\- Marketing will be the hard part. You actually have to get people to use the
damn thing...

I think that you income model should probably be to take a cut of the selling
price for a script. They aint cheap you know...

Just some thoughts...

~~~
anamax
> Instead of having just a few people read through a script maybe it should be
> free for all to read through and rate. That way you will have a good selling
> point to Hollywood - "hey - 500.000 people read this script and rated it,
> they will all go see the movie when it comes out. And bring their friends
> and family!"

That worked for "Lord of the Rings" but would it have worked for "Sixth
Sense"? How about "Blades of Glory"?

Did it work for "300"?

